# How old is this Reflex Caribou?



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

Nobody?


----------



## fingers (May 27, 2002)

I think yours is the same as mine. I bought it used on Ebay so I don't know when it was made. It doesn't matter, that is one sweet shooting bow! Those non-adjustable E-wheels were horded by top finger shooters in the 80's- 90's when Hoyt had them on their finger bows as they shoot so sweet. I have 2 Aspens, one with XT2000 limbs with command cams and a target bow with LX-pro limbs and the adjustable E-wheel, I like the Caribou II better. I'm sure you will be happy with it, it's a bow Hoyt had real good luck with in it's configuration so they brought it back as the Caribou.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Hoyt said mine was made in 99. Mine looks like that. It is a caribou II.


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

This one was also described as being a "Caribou II" but said "Caribou Hntr" on the limb sticker. Thanks for the info gentlemen. I can't wait to get it.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I updated mine with carbon plus limbs from a provantage and modified the grip. I then sprayed it with bedliner material. Looks and performs like a different bow now!


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

Are the wheels plastic or aluminum?


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Aluminum wheels with 3" of draw length adjustment in 1/2" increments. Enjoy your new bow.


----------



## fingerflinger (Jan 10, 2004)

The Caribou hasn't changed since it's inception back in the late 90's. You should have Accu-Wheels (with modules that adjust the draw length), and 17" limbs. The riser is basically the Pro-Star riser. 

If you wanna know the year it was made, see if you can find it's serial number and send an e-mail to Hoyt.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mikefla (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey guys Im Purchasing a Caribou tommorrow from a friend at work.. He says the bow is his father in laws and doesnt know much about it I looked the bow up with the model and the info im getting is it is a 05 model Im buying it for $80.00 it has tru glo sights and i think they call it a whisper biscuit? I shot the bow and man it feels good to shoot real smooth feeling... ive been out of bow hunting for about 10 yrs now just getting back into it and really looking forward to the fun again.. here are a few pics and please any info would help on yr and if its a good deal or not? thanks Mike


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

I'll give ya a hundred for it right after you buy it for 80. Good luck and good buy. Dan


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

My bow is currently for sale in the classifieds if anyone is interested. Unfortunately, I am going to the release.


----------



## Noobist (Jun 5, 2009)

that 05 looks a lot like my 06, but maybe some slight differences i think. so could be 06 not 05? dunno lol. i love my caribou so sweet to draw. i tore some shoulder muscles like 5 weeks ago, and still can't fully lift my arm out to the side, but i can draw my caribou at 70# with no pain or aggravation at all. 
that bow feels like it was made for me to be honest. its a real shame they stopped making em, they're fantastic bows.


----------

